# PB13-Ultra vs. the PB12 plus/2



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello all, I am new here and am looking to purchace my first nice subwoofer. Which one is a better choice? I want the most output I can get and get as low of a frequency as I can get. I figure the PB12 plus/2 would be louder since it has dual 12s and has more amplifier power, but I could be totally wrong. I have seen Alot of praise on both. Also not a huge deal but which is cleaner?

Thank you all
Dan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

I don't own any SVS sub but I've been reading a lot of good things about them :yes:

In case that you haven't seen this ... here is a lot of information about the subs you're looking for http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/ ... and I'm sure somebody from SVS will respond to your question :yes:

Good Luck


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

hi, Dan. How big is your ht room? I own the plus/2 in a 11.8 x15 room w/ vaulted ceilings. It can move my pants legs on low bass passages. Dennis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome Dan,
I have the PB13 & couldn't be happier. When I was doing my research, if I remember correctly it preformed a bit better than the 12/2. They say you would be hard pressed to hear the difference (aside from measuring). I have never cranked mine, don't need too!

Don't forget you can call SVS & give them your room dimensions/set up & they will offer advise on which sub you need.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the Shack.

I also have the PB 13 and was told by several people who also own it and by the staff at SVS them selves that the PB 13 is slightly better as its the replacement for the 12/2 and was designed to be more efficient with the same output. 
I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Is finish important to you? The Plus/2 is only available in fine textured black, where the Ultra/13 has more finish options.

From a pure value perspective, I like the Plus/2 (especially at the reduced price). If you want the best quality, and think you might add another down the road, I'd go with the Ultra/13.

-Robb


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

In additions to all of the above, you could also check out Ilkka's tests of the subs at:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...index-subwoofer-tests-manufacturer-model.html

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you for the input guys, I guess I will go with the 13 ultra. My room is about 12x17. Does anyone have, or no someone who has, or has seen the gloss black finish. Is it comparable to the velodyne or jl fathom gloss finish? Does it scratch easily? Thank you.

Dan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 13 ultra will have no problem filling your space. My theater room is over twice the size and it does the job well.
As far as the finish goes it looks just like a high quality high gloss piano and as with any gloss finish it will scratch if not take care of. SVS does a great job of it probably better than the other companies so if you like that look then go for it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My room is 11.5' x 19.5' and I had a pair of +2's... sold them and got a pair of PC-Ultra's. I noticed quite a bit of difference in low end response in my room. More extended and robust.


----------

